# cast iron



## supermario0 (Feb 5, 2015)

can I use bi-metal holesaws on cast iron pipe ? I was advised I could, although after several hours and several hole saws I am beginning to question that I can... or do I have cheap crap holesaws ?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you using any kind of cutting oil? Why are you cutting a hole in a piece of cast iron anyways? Is something being hacked together?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Heck no. Granite counter top bits for the angle grinder.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why in the hell are you drilling cast iron?


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Drilling holes in cast iron? This makes no sense. Explain your situation.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lucy, joo got sum esplaining to do. (Read in a Ricky Ricardo accent)


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i worked at a shop that had a hand crank drill/tap device to install threaded holes in CI, thing was old as all get out, but worked amazingly well, i think they used it to tap roof drain risers for condensate lines or something like that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Mario, Luigi called. He wants his hole saws back.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I've done my share of tapping into ductile iron. But cast iron? No effing way. Either your terminology is lost in translation or one of us is a moron. I would humbly be the moron if you could explain your situation.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

One would guess he is tapping into a drain pipe (vertical, I hope). Most likely no way to cut in a tee.

David


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Im assuming you are going to hack a condensate line into the sewer but i also cant see why you would do that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Remember, he is timer served plumber..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Remember, he is timer served plumber..



How about when gas & water pipes were cast iron. They were drilled and tapped {under pressure}. Also no cutting oil necessary on cast iron. Cast Iron is a self lubricating metal. IE: Machining a brake drum ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> How about when gas & water pipes were cast iron. They were drilled and tapped {under pressure}. Also no cutting oil necessary on cast iron. Cast Iron is a self lubricating metal. IE: Machining a brake drum ...


Bill
It's e.g., not i.e.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

[..QUOTE=PLUMBER_BILL;540681]How about when gas & water pipes were cast iron. They were drilled and tapped {under pressure}. Also no cutting oil necessary on cast iron. Cast Iron is a self lubricating metal. IE: Machining a brake drum ...[/QUOTE]

so he should be drilling and tapping then.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe... using a saddle type fitting to add a branch to a sewer without disrupting flow? If so, I still wouldn't use a hole saw.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Why can't you drill holes in cast?


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I have drilled and tapped threads in cast iron "things". Like a bolt hole in a water closet carrier fitting. It is a soft metal, easy to tap. But, cast iron soil pipe is so thin and brittle, I would not dare to drill. The wall is not thick enough to thread. Even extra heavy cast I wouldn't consider tapping. The question is , WHY WOULD YOU CUT A HOLE IN CAST IRON?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

They make fittings for that no need to drill a hole.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> They make fittings for that no need to drill a hole.


Do they still make these ... Kafers and Sisson Joints?

http://www.jumbomfg.com/product_cas...ing_specialties/kafer_insertable_fittings.htm


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I've used saddles like that for DUCTILE iron water mains. I buy a brand new hole saw, an expensive one, maybe one with tungsten teeth, and tell myself it will probably be wore out after that one hole. I also use a little thread cutting oil.
I guess I never thought a hole saw would work on CAST iron, because if you've ever tried to sawzall cast iron, you know that bi-metal blades don't work.
If I were to add a saddle fitting to cast iron pipe, I would either use angle grinder, or a hole saw with diamond teeth like the counter top guys use.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Do they still make these ... Kafers and Sisson Joints? http://www.jumbomfg.com/product_cast_iron_and_brass_plumbing_specialties/kafer_insertable_fittings.htm


 never had the pleasure of using this product but you can bet I will find out if they still do


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> never had the pleasure of using this product but you can bet I will find out if they still do


We used scission fittings all the time.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

So we don't drill holes in cast just because? I thought maybe there was a reason like it's going to shatter or something.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> So we don't drill holes in cast just because? I thought maybe there was a reason like it's going to shatter or something.


Drill away....


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> We used scission fittings all the time.


X2 use them all the time


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Bill
> It's e.g., not i.e.


Your right example (brake drum) e.g.
*How to Remember the Difference Between I.e. and E.g.*

But by now, I'm sure you know that I'm not going to ask you to remember Latin. I'm going to give you a memory trick. So here's how I remember the difference. Forget about _i.e._ standing for "that is" or whatever it really means in Latin. From now on, _i.e._, which starts with _i,_ means “in other words,” and _e.g._, which starts with _e_, means “for example.”_ I_ = in other words. _E_= example.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

But by now, I'm sure you know that I'm not going to ask you to remember Latin. I'm going to give you a memory trick. So here's how I remember the difference. Forget about _i.e._ standing for "that is" or whatever it really means in Latin. From now on, _i.e._, which starts with _i,_ means “in other words,” and _e.g._, which starts with _e_, means “for example.”_ I_ = in other words. _E_= example.

What you have there is a mnemonic, which is a three dollar word meaning_ a device such as a pattern of letters, ideas, or associations that assists in remembering something. _


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Illegal tapping anyone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Illegal tapping anyone


Say who??


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Everything needs to have direction in drainage at least here it does. You can't just go drilling holes into cast and jamming saddles in


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Everything needs to have direction in drainage at least here it does. You can't just go drilling holes into cast and jamming saddles in


If ya drill in properly and tap a thread into it for the right reason.... I say go for it..


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I suppose but why would one go through the trouble if the pipe is accessible enough cut out a section and replace it with new pvc and a fitting


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> If ya drill in properly and tap a thread into it for the right reason.... I say go for it..


I have drilled into cast iron to insert a 1/4"cable to clean out a line,also used a tap to thread the hole and screwed a bolt into the hole


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky said:


> I have drilled into cast iron to insert a 1/4"cable to clean out a line,also used a tap to thread the hole and screwed a bolt into the hole


Old timer's trick... better than patching with plumber putty..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I must be getting lazy. I'll hit it with the epoxy and use lectric tape


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ha ha


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I came across a patched hole in ci today someone used half of a no hub band and strapped it over the hole real problem with this is why. Why was there a hole in the first place if there is one there are more it's like cancer and the only way to cure it is to replace it. Holes in ci are a result of rotting metal


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Old timer's trick... better than patching with plumber putty..


Yep,where I learned to drill it at was at the top of a cast iron 90


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

The OP (who apparently left the building) asked about hole saws, not drill bits.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> The OP (who apparently left the building) asked about hole saws, not drill bits.


Oh that's right well I have drilled many holes into cast iron with Lennox hole saw bits,no problems at all


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I would probably have to say Lennox is one of the best


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pianoplumber said:


> The OP (who apparently left the building) asked about hole saws, not drill bits.


His time served is up...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's called no hub fittings and clamps, end of story.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Maybe a vent, in an area not big enough to get a fitting and no-hub couplings?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

UPC 311.2 No drainage or vent piping shall be drilled and tapped for the purpose of making connections thereto, and no cast-iron soil pipe shall be threaded.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

titaniumplumbr said:


> UPC 311.2 No drainage or vent piping shall be drilled and tapped for the purpose of making connections thereto, and no cast-iron soil pipe shall be threaded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Only applies to new construction or plbing that has to be inspected,if doing service work drill away


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ha ha yeah ok


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> Only applies to new construction or plbing that has to be inspected,if doing service work drill away



All work should be inspected


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

All old 2" cast should be flowing :::smirking:::


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> All work should be inspected


That's a bit of an overreach.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> That's a bit of an overreach.



Naaa


----------

